

Ask HN: What are your opinions about GridFTP? - bigd


======
jlgaddis
For anyone else whose first thought was "WTF is GridFTP?":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GridFTP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GridFTP)

~~~
bigd
to me seems a very niche protocol written for physicist from physicist.
Usually this means that there's an equal probability for it to be an awesome
or horrifying experience. I've been offered a job which has to deal with that,
and I'd like to make my mind wether is something worth working on, or is
better to stay away.

